# differences in KA24E's



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

I just got a 89' 240sx the body is near perfect and the interior is unmeslested no pillar mounted tach and what not but the engine is sh*t. Bad knock turned seized engine on the way home. So to my question what is the differnce between the ka they put in the truck and stanza (maybe other cars) and the ka (sohc) they put in the 240 any help would be apprecieted. The only known good engine I can find in a wrecking yard is $675. I believe my head is good so if the block will work out of say a truck or stanza that would be cool. thanks again for the help.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

O.k no help there then dose anyone know how much differnce there is between the Ka24e and the Ka24de will I need the manifolds ecu wiring harness I am just a poor little neewbie trying to get his 240 back running and on the road. Please help the neewbie thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

differences between the de and the E. well ill just break down the name of the engines for you.
ka= engine series.
24= 2.4 liters
e= electronic fuel injection
d= dual overhead cam.


obviously the biggest difference is one is a single cam, the other is dual. i know the compression ratios are different. not a whole lot is different, there very similar. search and you can probably find all the differences, i dont know them all...


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Will my manifolds bolt up or no, Also the E stands for multi port feul injection


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

mille-16i, 
To your first post: There are intake/fuel/cam differences in the differing models that all have the KA24E. As long as you just use only the block/block internals from a different model that is RWD, you should be fine. FYI, block parts are the "same" but the 240's block/internals is manufactured to better tolerances and better materials than the truck or other models, as far as I know. Stay with the 240's block if you can.

To your second post: If you put a DE head on an E block, you will end up with something like 11.x compression ratio, conversely, if you use the E head on a DE block, you will drastically drop comp. ratio due to the different pistons used in the two blocks. 

You are probably better off getting a whole engine to change out, or rebuild the old one. If you go with SR20DET, CA18DET, KA24DE, or anything else, you will need a lot of parts from the donor car: Harness, ECU, all engine accessories, and perhaps dash/gauge parts. 

This is to the extent of my knowledge of the 240, so if I am way off on any details, feel free to correct me.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks alot that is the answer to my question looks like I will be rebuilding my ka24e or maybe getting a block from a truck for money sake. the engine will be swapped hopefully in a year when I get back from korea.


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

Your very welcom. Korea? You with the military? If so, good luck and stay safe. Pimp slap that Kim Jung Mentally Ill when you get a chance.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

valve reliefs on the pistons are different from the DE to E.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

in reply to niznos yeah I'min the air force, As for the engine I found a decent block (mine had #3 rod peircing it) for 50 bucks out of a locall wrecking yard. tore it apart today and it look like a good rebuilder so hopefully within a month I will be cruising my 240. :thumbup:


----------

